# 3-Point Reese Hitch



## Sprockmonster (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey, Has anyone ever built a three point Reese hitch attachment. like these... http://www.tractorhitch.com/ ...
If so, do you have any specs or pictures that you could share. 

Also, how trustworthy would it be, I'd be pulling a lot of weight, but don't want to spend $200+...


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

It's been a long time and I don't have any specs, but have built several of them. As far as strong I never had any problems. I used heavy duty metal and the hardware can be found at Tractor Supply. I didn't spend anywhere near $200. Of course I didn't allow anything for my time.


----------



## Sprockmonster (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you use square stock or flat stock... if so, what size?
What style was it, an upside down "T"-type or like a triangle?... I've seen them with both


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Like I said, it's been a long time ago so I don't remember any sizes. I do remember going to my iron pile and getting square tubing and some heavy strap. The one piece of square tubing out the back fit a standard ball hitch for a pickup so I could take it out and use the same one as my truck. I remember it being hell for stout and never gave any problems. Some neighbors liked it so we built more of them. Sorry, but that's about all the details I can remember. If you have an iron pile and can weld, dig right in and you'll come up with something that will work just fine......


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

If Reese built it I would not worry, they have been around for years.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

82corvette said:


> If Reese built it I would not worry, they have been around for years.


If I built it I would not worry either. I have been around for years too. The question was about building one and I'm sorry I don't have any better dimensions or such, but it's the best I can do. 

If a fellow wants to buy one I'm sure Reese a very good one.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Like PeteNM said earlier, you can get the parts you need at TSC, Princess Auto or a similar business. I think the confusion is in the Term "Reese" as opposed to "receiver".
I believe what you are trying to build is a 2" receiver for you three point hitch. You can buy the receiver piece and the lower lifting arm pins then fab up your own. Perhaps you could use the measurements off of one of your other implements to build your unit.
On a side note, if you are going to be pulling a lot of weight, don't use your three point hitch. You could cause some damage to the hitch / hydraulics or worse, flip your tractor over! Get a proper hitch for pulling heavy gear. 







This hitch will transfer the weight of the pull lower and further forward to minimize the risk of flipping your Ford N, and will not cause any undue strain on your three point system.... and it's just over $120.00


----------



## Sprockmonster (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Like PeteNM said earlier, you can get the parts you need at TSC, Princess Auto or a similar business. I think the confusion is in the Term "Reese" as opposed to "receiver".
> I believe what you are trying to build is a 2" receiver for you three point hitch. You can buy the receiver piece and the lower lifting arm pins then fab up your own. Perhaps you could use the measurements off of one of your other implements to build your unit.
> On a side note, if you are going to be pulling a lot of weight, don't use your three point hitch. You could cause some damage to the hitch / hydraulics or worse, flip your tractor over! Get a proper hitch for pulling heavy gear.
> View attachment 20925
> ...


Thank you, ill try to pick one up.... 
Would you happen to know where I could buy one of those

I wasn't sure if I should've been pulling with my hydraulics after I bent my drawbar...


----------



## obee1kubota (May 22, 2012)

*Here's a bunch of ideas from a company called OMNI Mfg*

http://omni-mfg.com


----------

